# £2000 espresso coffee setup



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

I am looking to purchase an espresso machine and grinder within a budget of around £2000.

This will be for home use for approximately 4-6 cups a day. This will be my first espresso machine but I am happy to put in the work to make sure I am pulling good shots using the correct extraction variables.

I have been using various filter coffee brewing methods for years and understand what it takes to make a good filter coffee and use a madebyknock hand grinder for V60, Aeropress etc with a scale and pouring kettle.

I am slightly overwhelmed by the choice available for espresso machines/grinders with different style boilers, PID's, extraction methods.

Can anyone recommend a good setup within this budget that has a relatively small footprint?

I also appreciate that a grinder is more important than a machine and would like to make sure I approach the choice with the correct balance in mind for this budget.

I was considering the La Marzocco Linea Mini for the machine but the general consensus seems to be they are not worth the money for what you get and you are paying more for the brand than anything.

I appreciate any advice, thank you.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

If you are looking for a small footprint mara X is 950 quid. If you would like to play with profiling there are two Vesuvius' for sale here for £1600&£1800.

Grinder is depends what do you want from it to be honest. If you are doing 4-6 cups a day, you would like to keep the hopper full, an on demand grinder seems to fit to this purpose. Have a look at mignon specialita.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

shaunlawler said:


> I was considering the La Marzocco Linea Mini for the machine but the general consensus seems to be they are not worth the money for what you get and you are paying more for the brand than anything.


 You got that bit spot on.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Well, the hopper is relative.... id say it's not worth the while to have a hopper grinder if you are making 2 cups of coffee per session, 3 times a day. Now, if you are making 4 in a row, then, yes, I can see that begin a good thing.

If you go single dose, I'd think the Niche is a very good choice. Anything else in the single dose territory will blow your budget away. For a hopper fed, with your budget, what about the Eureka Atom 75? That's far better than a Mignon, but it costs £879. The 65mm is £699. The Niche is £499. Eureka Mignon Specialità 55mm flat retails at around £359.

As for Machine... there's a Vesuvius for £1,600 in the FS section. Pair with the Niche.... you are £99 over budget.... 

The MaraX is £949, the Profitec 300 around £1,300. The Minima another good option around the £1,300 mark but Bella Barista needs to restock it. Or the Profitec 600 at £1,699.

Wouldn't go for a Rocket. Overpriced, IMO.


----------



## cengland117 (Apr 11, 2020)

I would second the suggestion of the Eureka Atom 75 above, if you do not change beans much. The grind quality is excellent, fast and once dialled in, it spits out doses really consistently removing the necessity to weigh every dose (I still do, but I have trust issues...) It's also pretty compact and super quiet. But if you want to single dose or change beans often, it's probably not the right one for you and there are better options out there (Niche). The 75 isn't cheap, but it shouldn't be, it's a high quality grinder.

I would try to avoid the temptation to use the majority of your healthy budget on a pretty machine with the grinder in a supporting role. It's hard but personally I saw the quality of my espresso increase much more when I upgraded my grinder than when I upgraded my machine.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

I like the look of the Niche Zero grinder and think the price for what you get is very reasonable, based on reviews online.

As I flip between espresso and filter coffee, the ability to single dose is also beneficial for me as I will likely be using different types of beans and would like to experiment around this which leans me more towards this grinder style over a large hopper.

In terms of the espresso machine, I think the Vesuvius and Decent espresso machines would be good choices looking at available reviews.

Would either of these machines pair better with the Niche grinder and are there any factors between them that I really need to consider before making a choice?

Again, I really appreciate the advice here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well your over budget in either circumstances.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

Jony said:


> Well your over budget in either circumstances.


Thanks for the advice.

The budget isn't set at £2,000 but an amount earmarked to spend on the setup.

If quality is much better by spending a bit more, I'm certainly not against this.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

No worries. From what I've gathered the decent is supposed to be good.


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Eureka Helios could be worth a look.

New on the market but has an 80mm burr option and a big motor compared to the Atom range. Not really extra cash either.

Worth bearing in mind they're much larger though, especially the height.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

The decent is amazing but will set you back nearly £2800 for the machine and shipping. I'd be looking at a Niche and Vesuvius (not just cos my V's for sale ). Firstly if you like to change your beans and move between espresso and filter, there's no comparison at the Niche price point and footprint. The Vesuvius is a big old beast but is an outstanding machine which I think are priced at £3300 new. There's lots to play with. I've heard there's some bargains on here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

Researching this further, the Decent is clearly out of my price bracket, factoring in the likely costs when import/shipping are included.

Grinder wise, I am sold on the Niche Zero and will likely put an order in for one of these shortly.

This leaves around £1,500 in the budget on the espresso machine.

One other factors that is quite important is space (or the lack of it). My partner and I are moving back to London shortly and space in the kitchen will be limited so I will be looking at slimmer style machines.

How would the Lelit MaraX pair with the Niche Zero?

I appreciate this is a HX machine and does not have a dual boiler but it does seem to have favourable reviews on the forum and is within my suggested budget.

Is the Lelit MaraX the machine to get or are there any others I should be considering based on the above (new or used)?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Lelit Elizabeth but new version coming out in a few weeks.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

shaunlawler said:


> Researching this further, the Decent is clearly out of my price bracket, factoring in the likely costs when import/shipping are included.
> 
> Grinder wise, I am sold on the Niche Zero and will likely put an order in for one of these shortly.
> 
> ...


I believe the Mara X is probably the best HX machine you could buy with regards temp stability. If space is at a premium then dual boiler machines by design are generally going to have a bigger footprint.

Good choice if you have decided on the Niche as it's also got a small footprint but for the price gives excellent grinds.

That setup would come in way under budget so you could get some nice accessories too, maybe some Acaia Lunar scales etc.


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

shaunlawler said:


> Grinder wise, I am sold on the Niche Zero and will likely put an order in for one of these shortly.
> 
> [...]
> 
> One other factors that is quite important is space (or the lack of it). My partner and I are moving back to London shortly and space in the kitchen will be limited so I will be looking at slimmer style machines.


 You'll do well with the Niche. I sadly don't have a ton of experience with smaller coffee machines, but I've been very happy with the performance (and foot print) of the Niche.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

So the general consensus seems to be to get:

Grinder: Niche Zero

Machine: Lelit MaraX

Scale: Acaia Lunar

Any other must have accessories I need/should get?

Thanks all for your sage advice.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

shaunlawler said:


> So the general consensus seems to be to get:
> 
> Grinder: Niche Zero
> 
> ...


Milk steaming jug(s) & thermometer

Bottomless portafilter

Distribution tool

Knockbox

Tamping mat

IMS/VST baskets

IMS shower screen

Some nice cups (Acme currently have a good deal)

Not all of these are necessities but you may end up buying most of them like the rest of us do !


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

You may also want to consider an Osmio Zero RO machine too if you haven't already got one so you're putting excellent water into your new machine.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

Jason11 said:


> Milk steaming jug(s) & thermometer
> Bottomless portafilter
> Distribution tool
> Knockbox
> ...


Thank you very much for this.

If there are any specific models/pieces that would pair well please do let me know.

Really appreciate all the help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

shaunlawler said:


> So the general consensus seems to be to get:
> 
> Grinder: Niche Zero
> 
> ...


 Don't bother with the Sage, unless it's the knock box (which is nice, small and doesn't look like a plastic flowerpot)

The MaraX and Niche are both very popular at the minute. I know @Stanic has both and I think he's very happy with them.

I use a cheap distribution tool, like an OCD but without the pricetag.

I've just read you can't use teflon coated IMS screens with detergent as it ruins the teflon coating. VST baskets are good though and an 18g seams like a standard size. I have a 22g as well but only use that for split shots.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

My only potential point against the MaraX is that I will miss out on the profiling capabilities available on other machines I.e. Lelit Bianca, Vesuvius etc

I appreciate this trade off is a big cost / space saving.

The cost isn't too much of an issue but space saving is. That's why I thought of the Decent as a good option, however, it is a really big jump compared to the price of the MaraX.

Is this something to be concerned about or am I overthinking it?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

shaunlawler said:


> My only potential point against the MaraX is that I will miss out on the profiling capabilities available on other machines I.e. Lelit Bianca, Vesuvius etc
> 
> I appreciate this trade off is a big cost / space saving.
> 
> ...


 You can add the Bianca's flow control kit onto the MaraX at a later date. A technically straight forward install, I think the consensus is it works well but will let an owner chip in on that.


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

Sad times that there's only really one single dosing option with a 2k budget. When are the other grinder manufacturers going to catch up?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

@shaunlawler We can help you out with all your accessories.

If you are not keen on the wait for the Niche I have an Atom 75 ready to ship too.

David


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Bicky said:


> Sad times that there's only really one single dosing option with a 2k budget. When are the other grinder manufacturers going to catch up?


 I think once you get up and over about £900 you're far beyond most home users and into commercial territory. Single dosing espresso shots in a commercial environment is often too slow.


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

shaunlawler said:


> My only potential point against the MaraX is that I will miss out on the profiling capabilities available on other machines I.e. Lelit Bianca, Vesuvius etc


 It really depends how precious your counter space is. I've been using a very good dual boiler, happily, for a year and a half without pressure profiling, but I'm now choosing to go the route of a Vesuvius.

If space is too much of a premium, I second the MaraX + a paddle kit down the line. I've not used the Mara or indeed any HX, but the community here seems to like them.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

catpuccino said:


> You can add the Bianca's flow control kit onto the MaraX at a later date. A technically straight forward install, I think the consensus is it works well but will let an owner chip in on that.


 You can also add flow control from other manufacturers

It works well


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks all for the recommendations.

Looks like the MaraX/Niche is the winning combo for my needs.

Now to start researching all the other bits to get to make the setup complete.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Great choices. I would seriously consider getting the Osmio Zero too so that you can use very good machine friendly water


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

If you've decided on the Niche then you may want to order it ASAP as currently they're shipping in September.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

The Londinium offers profiling as well.... Just use your arm to put less/more pressure on the lever. On that note, most profiling machines try to mimic the output of a spring lever. Nothing mimics it more than an actual lever... Just a thought.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rhys said:


> The Londinium offers profiling as well.... Just use your arm to put less/more pressure on the lever. On that note, most profiling machines try to mimic the output of a spring lever. Nothing mimics it more than an actual lever... Just a thought.


 Most profiling machines allow for different types of output, trying to mimic a spring lever being only one and not always the best one. Depends on what you are trying to do. As for spring levers the commercial ones have a different curve to the domestic ones.

If people are going to put a paddle kit on the Lelit MaraX I strongly recommend they use the Lelit kit.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Most profiling machines allow for different types of output, trying to mimic a spring lever being only one and not always the best one. Depends on what you are trying to do. As for spring levers the commercial ones have a different curve to the domestic ones.


 I wouldn't be surprised that all true spring levers have different curves to each other, depending on who makes them. Does the home-use tanked Londinium have a different spring lever to the 2 and 3 group commercial version? I doubt it would be economically viable to produce different types of group. I would think the Bosco is the same group as well in their line-ups. The only other ones I could think of for home use are Profitec and the Strega (which is a hybrid as you know).


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> If people are going to put a paddle kit on the Lelit MaraX I strongly recommend they use the Lelit kit.


 I'm guessing for plug'n'play compatibility and warranty?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rhys said:


> I'm guessing for plug'n'play compatibility and warranty?


 Well if you like, but also because uncle Dave said so and it's often wise to listen to uncle Dave......cos he knows stuff....


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

Jason11 said:


> If you've decided on the Niche then you may want to order it ASAP as currently they're shipping in September.


Thanks for this.

I have just placed an order for the Niche Zero grinder (white) as they only had 3 left for shipping in September.

Looking forward to using this as I have only ever used a hand grinder (Aergrind) for brewed coffee.

Just need to order the espresso machine now and any accessories needed.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

If it helps, I have a grand total of 51cm of space in the kitchen for my coffee set up (well, that's all that's been allocated to me by my partner anyway...!).

MaraX and Niche is a great fit, leaving just enough space for a knock box in between.

For a compact set up I couldn't ask for much more really. Eventually I'll sort a flow paddle, but that's for another time. As it stands it's the perfect machine for me with a small footprint.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

jaffro said:


> If it helps, I have a grand total of 51cm of space in the kitchen for my coffee set up (well, that's all that's been allocated to me by my partner anyway...!).
> MaraX and Niche is a great fit, leaving just enough space for a knock box in between.
> For a compact set up I couldn't ask for much more really. Eventually I'll sort a flow paddle, but that's for another time. As it stands it's the perfect machine for me with a small footprint.
> 
> <img alt="IMG_20200629_154445.thumb.jpg.72ea9caec0eab5916faddd608c812ad8.jpg" data-fileid="42065" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_06/IMG_20200629_154445.thumb.jpg.72ea9caec0eab5916faddd608c812ad8.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Thank you - this picture really helps to show how it all looks together.

Is there anything else you would recommend picking up to go with this machine/grinder combination?

This is my first espresso machine so I need to get all the accessories needed and would rather buy properly the first the round!


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

shaunlawler said:


> Thank you - this picture really helps to show how it all looks together.
> 
> Is there anything else you would recommend picking up to go with this machine/grinder combination?
> 
> This is my first espresso machine so I need to get all the accessories needed and would rather buy properly the first the round!


 If you want to join the cool kids then I can very happily recommend a tamper from joey24dirt, they're the absolute mutt's nuts 😉 Although the tamper that comes with the machine is a really good size and fit so not a necessity.

DaveC's review has recommended accessories to buy with the machine itself, but there are a few others not specific to the MaraX that are worth considering. Most have been covered by others already.

Personally, I've added:

A bottomless portafilter

A 15g VST basket - perfect size for me, but worth considering 18g if you want a more normal size

An IMS shower screen - not a necessity straight away but a cheap upgrade

Cheap scales - I'd love a set of lunars, but they're super expensive and don't make your coffee taste better

A knock box - I went for a cheap one off amazon, but there are prettier ones like the motta and sage versions available

An airscape - brilliant storage for beans and there's a discount code somewhere if you're buying from BB

I'd possibly get something like an espazzola next for cleaning, but they're just a bit more than I really want to spend...

Cleaning products as well are worth getting hold of.

I'll let you know if I think of anything else.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Looking at your setup above, maybe a drawer type knockbox to fit under the machine would slim your space down a bit more. The Niche looks a little too close to the cooker for comfort lol


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Looking at your setup above, maybe a drawer type knockbox to fit under the machine would slim your space down a bit more. The Niche looks a little too close to the cooker for comfort lol


 Really good point!

Think I looked at them ages ago, but could never bring myself to spend £70 odd on a draw when a small box was about £15...

Maybe I need to have another look!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jaffro said:


> Really good point!
> 
> Think I looked at them ages ago, but could never bring myself to spend £70 odd on a draw when a small box was about £15...
> 
> Maybe I need to have another look!


 Here's a couple. Maybe fit under the Niche if too narrow for the Lelit?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Commercial-Coffee-Under-Grinder-Knock-Out-Drawer/174332328689

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stainless-steel-Knock-Out-Drawer-for-Coffee-Grounds/392856265334

All the rest on there are daft prices tbh, and I couldn't bring myself to spend that much tbh. I've no room for one either unless I could find one the right size for my grinder to sit on.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Here's a couple. Maybe fit under the Niche if too narrow for the Lelit?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Commercial-Coffee-Under-Grinder-Knock-Out-Drawer/174332328689
> 
> ...


 Hmm nice finds! You've got me thinking now...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Gaggia sized one that a Niche could fit on maybe..

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Knock-Drawer/153981053015

Commercial sized one your machine might fit on? You'd have to ask for measurements.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Commercial-Under-Grinder-Knock-Out-Box-Drawer-Stainless-Steel/324212788788


----------



## tuchop (Jun 26, 2020)

shaunlawler said:


> Thanks all for the recommendations.
> 
> Looks like the MaraX/Niche is the winning combo for my needs.
> 
> ...


 Have you considered an ACS Minima? I'm kind of in the same boat as you are and have been suggested that machine a lot.

I think Paolo might have a few at a great price, pretty much the same as a Lelit Mara X.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

tuchop said:


> Have you considered an ACS Minima? I'm kind of in the same boat as you are and have been suggested that machine a lot.
> I think Paolo might have a few at a great price, pretty much the same as a Lelit Mara X.


I prefer the smaller footprint of the Marax and it looks to be enough for my needs based in reviews.

I just need to start making a list of all the different bits to pick up now...

Any specific brands of accessories would be extremely useful for recommendations


----------



## Ai3xb (Jul 4, 2020)

Bit late to the party here but you might want to take a look at some of the Rocket machines. The Giotto comes in on budget and myexpresso has some kits with the EUREKA 65E for about the right price.

People are going to yell but personally I'm using the Sage Smart grinder at the moment. Keep thinking of upgrading but to be honest it's really good. It's consistent and easy to single dose (my wife always drinks a single).


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Ai3xb said:


> People are going to yell but personally I'm using the Sage Smart grinder at the moment. Keep thinking of upgrading but to be honest it's really good. It's consistent and easy to single dose (my wife always drinks a single).


That's a new definition of single dosing right there...

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

So as someone who is buying their first espresso machine (Lelit Mara X) / grinder (Niche Zero), would I be ok using the stock tamper, portafilter and baskets that come with the Lelit Mara X or is there anything else I should look at picking up?

I will be getting some Acaia Lunar scales as well to use.

Not sure if I should also get any distribution tools at the moment either.

I will need a good milk jug - any recommendations for learning to produce good latte art/foam would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm sure a Sage smart grinder may be a good choice for someone with a budget of £4-500 all in but for a £2000 budget I wouldn't be considering it as an option.

Whatever machine and grinder combination you go for there will be a learning curve to making good espresso. If you're new to making espresso then a grinder that can give very consistent grinds is important. Which is why its advised to spend as much of your budget on it as you can. If single dosing is right for you then you can't do much better(for the budget) than the Niche which is what the OP has gone for.

I've just upgraded from a Gaggia Classic to the Mara X but don't expect the shot difference to be night and day. The pre-infusion of the MaraX may make a bit of difference but as the GC was PID'd I already had consistent temperature. The big advantages the MaraX will offer me over the GC are multiple shots in succession and better steaming capabilities. Also the quality of the look and feel of the MaraX quite a step up from the GC.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

shaunlawler said:


> So as someone who is buying their first espresso machine (Lelit Mara X) / grinder (Niche Zero), would I be ok using the stock tamper, portafilter and baskets that come with the Lelit Mara X or is there anything else I should look at picking up?
> 
> I will be getting some Acaia Lunar scales as well to use.
> 
> ...


Those Acaia Lunar scales are nice, although I don't own any, but any scales will do the job. I had suggested them earlier to try and spend the rest of your budget after you'd pretty much decided on the MaraX/niche combo. I'm not sure what water you're considering to use but I would pick an Osmio Zero over the Lunars if it were a choice between the two.

I would use the stock items that come with it until you can get consistent shot weights and times. I didn't really pay much attention to how important good prep/distribution was at first but it really is.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

Jason11 said:


> Those Acaia Lunar scales are nice, although I don't own any, but and scales will do the job. I had suggested them earlier to try and spend the rest of your budget after you'd pretty much decided on the MaraX/niche combo. I'm not sure what water you're considering to use but if I would pick an Osmio Zero over the Lunars if i were a choice between the two.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for this and the earlier advice.

I would like to get an Osmio Zero but space is very limited so not an option unfortunately.

I will have to make do with a good water filter to keep in the fridge and use for the machine. Online resources suggest that this should be fine for my needs.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

shaunlawler said:


> Thanks for this and the earlier advice.
> 
> I would like to get an Osmio Zero but space is very limited so not an option unfortunately.
> 
> I will have to make do with a good water filter to keep in the fridge and use for the machine. Online resources suggest that this should be fine for my needs.


Does it have to go in the kitchen ? I've got limited kitchen space and mine lives in the lounge.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

Jason11 said:


> Does it have to go in the kitchen ? I've got limited kitchen space and mine lives in the lounge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Limited to the kitchen unfortunately.

My partner and I are moving to the London Bridge area in London at the end of July, so next to Borough Market which will be great to pick up fresh beans from Monmouth to try on the new setup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

